
The Psychological Dispositions of Self-Identified Libertarians - perseusprime11
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0042366
======
zzalpha
In the same way that Trump seems to have changed the norms of politics, it
seems the election has changed the norms of HackerNews.

I wonder what the odds are that my HN RSS feed will stop being 30% political
crap that's completely unrelated to tech...

~~~
salmonet
Political threads are mostly bad when people use it as an outlet to complain
and add nothing relevant to the discussion. This article is relevant since
there is likely a disproportionate representation of Libertarians on HN

~~~
zzalpha
And yet it's still utterly unrelated to _tech_.

If we're gonna start including topics that are slightly tech adjacent, IMO you
destroy the key differentiator that makes HN worth frequenting.

~~~
dang
Plenty of good posts here are unrelated to tech (Pushkin's fiction, J.L.
Austin's Saturday morning seminars), so that's not the issue. The
differentiator here is "stories that gratify intellectual curiosity".

Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
pmoriarty
Ayn Rand on libertarians:

[http://aynrandlexicon.com/ayn-rand-ideas/ayn-rand-q-on-a-
on-...](http://aynrandlexicon.com/ayn-rand-ideas/ayn-rand-q-on-a-on-
libertarianism.html)

Summary: _" Libertarians are a monstrous, disgusting bunch of people"_

~~~
anonbanker
Another quote, showing her true motives:

"I don’t think plagiarists are effective. I’ve read nothing by Libertarians
(when I read them, in the early years) that wasn’t my ideas badly mishandled"

------
perseusprime11
tldr;

(Below I am copy pasting some interesting quotes from the paper)

\- libertarians reject moralities based on ideas of obligation to other
people, groups, traditions, and authorities.

\- Libertarians scored relatively high on just one moral concern: liberty.

\- Libertarians will rely upon emotion less – and reason more - than will
either liberals or conservatives.

\- libertarians have a strong sense of self and the self's prerogatives, and a
correspondingly lower sense of attachment to others. They exhibit a high
degree individualism, a low degree collectivism, and generally report feeling
less bonding with others, less loving for others, and less feelings of a sense
of common identity with others.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
>\- libertarians have a strong sense of self and the self's prerogatives, and
a correspondingly lower sense of attachment to others. They exhibit a high
degree individualism, a low degree collectivism, and generally report feeling
less bonding with others, less loving for others, and less feelings of a sense
of common identity with others.

Politics completely aside, that sounds like a lonely, painful way to go
through life. Shouldn't people with these inclinations find out ways to
improve their relationships with others? I've never heard a libertarian self-
identify as a misanthrope before, so I would think they _want_ relationships
with others.

